# Training in Ca.



## Piloto (Jan 2, 2014)

I am contemplating heading over to the Sean Tucker Tutima training school in California next month, and would appreciate the input of anyone familiar with it, as to their experience. My idea is to take the 10 hour aerobatic course.
Regards,
TN


----------

